# New Gen Thundercats.



## ~Jester (May 3, 2015)

Ok, so I just discovered the remake of the thundercats from the 80's and my mind has been blown. I had seen the 80's version before and it sucks. I was never part of that legacy and am now just watching this remake, which is far farrrr better IMO. It is sad that it was canceled after only one season because it was an amazing production. Been watching all the episodes up to # 13 until now. I've ordered all the season one dvds .



Here is season "one", episode one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug14__Zdhto


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 3, 2015)

~Jester said:


> I had seen the 80's version before and it sucks.










Anywho, I thought the newer version was a lil too anime-like. And it's themesong can never beat this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcGNqrAtsgg


----------



## ~Jester (May 3, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Anywho, I thought the newer version was a lil too anime-like. And it's themesong can never beat this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcGNqrAtsgg



The anime part was my favorite part of the new series. Catchy intro for the 80's version I must say but I can't stand tights, anthro or human lol.


----------



## R_Magedn (May 3, 2015)

~Jester said:


> I had seen the 80's version before and it sucks.



*
PHILISTINE!
HERETIC! 
BLASPHEMER!
*Somebody bring me two wood posts and a handful of nails.​


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 3, 2015)

~Jester said:


> I had seen the 80's version before and it sucks.



As Lion-O said to Snarf, "Shut up, you fuck."

Look it up.


The remake wasn't bad though.


----------



## ~Jester (May 4, 2015)

The remake anime version is way better just shut da faq up and pull up ur gawd dam tight "panites" peoples.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 4, 2015)

The "Drifter" rabbit was cool I guess. :V


----------



## Sylox (May 4, 2015)

The best part of the reboot was Lion-O. So courageous, smooth and graceful. I like a man who fights the good fight and looks sexy while doing it.


----------



## Charrio (May 4, 2015)

Nope didn't like it at all. 
The Mummy Dragster should of been a huge tip off. 

The fact a race that came from space and ran things on a ship have no clue to where they are is 
total BS. A space faring race you have to assume they are not Retards and know how to use their
own technology they have been flying around in. Ship logs would have the entire planet's scans which 
the crew look at when deciding landing or a million other factors. Then them saying they don't know what's
outside their territory is retarded. 

So so many things sucked ass writing wise, like Mumm Ra who is supposed to be a demon priest not an alien.
*shudders* This is just the tip of the iceberg, but then i was expecting something respecting the original and 
well written.


----------



## ~Jester (May 4, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> The "Drifter" rabbit was cool I guess. :V



Yah, that's probably one of my favorite episodes so far. I'm gonna take back saying that the original sucks cause I never actually watched through the whole series. I just thought it looked kind of cheesy and the tights remind of those god awful furry force videos lol


----------



## Charrio (May 4, 2015)

~Jester said:


> Yah, that's probably one of my favorite episodes so far. I'm gonna take back saying that the original sucks cause I never actually watched through the whole series. I just thought it looked kind of cheesy and the tights remind of those god awful furry force videos lol



You really should, the only reason the tight look was there is to make the toys as cheap as possible. 
Also* if you notice the chest insignia on Mumm-Ra is very much like the symbol of Thulsa Doom from 
Conan the Barbarian in the 80s *


----------



## TrishaCat (May 4, 2015)

You seem late to the party.
You're going to be disappointed by the end Jester.

The show has no ending. It was canceled. Also that's episodes 1 and 2 combined into one, not episode 1.





Sylox said:


> The best part of the reboot was Lion-O. So courageous, smooth and graceful. I like a man who fights the good fight and looks sexy while doing it.


My favorite part of Thundercats 2011 were the kids. They were so damn adorable.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 5, 2015)

~Jester said:


> Yah, that's probably one of my favorite episodes so far. I'm gonna take back saying that the original sucks cause I never actually watched through the whole series. I just thought it looked kind of cheesy and the tights remind of those god awful furry force videos lol



You've been grilled enough for your opinion of the original show.

If you have any questions about the original, just ask. I've seen the entire series recently.

For example, in the original show, Thundercats and Thunderians (there's a difference), most of them didn't wear clothes. IIRC, it was because the Thundercats needed them -as well as weapons- as they were entering a new environment, Third Earth. Panthro's suit is my favorite, since it's been modded.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 5, 2015)

My favorite episode...


----------



## ~Jester (May 6, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> You seem late to the party.
> You're going to be disappointed by the end Jester.
> 
> The show has no ending. It was canceled. Also that's episodes 1 and 2 combined into one, not episode 1.My favorite part of Thundercats 2011 were the kids. They were so damn adorable.



I know, I can't believe I hadn't come across this remake until now. I had heard of the original thundercats in and out of the fandom. My older brother was really into it when he was younger but I was born 8 years after him in 89, the last year the original aired so I was never part of that generation.

I have finished watching the new series and am left hanging 

I thought episode 12 with young Tygra and Cheetara was super cute though 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqrrmQqlXaM


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 6, 2015)

~Jester said:


> I know, I can't believe I hadn't come across this remake until now. I had heard of the original thundercats in and out of the fandom. My older brother was really into it when he was younger but I was born 8 years after him in 89, the last year the original aired so I was never part of that generation.



I'll let you in on a little secret: I wasn't always into _Thundercats,_ when re-runs were still being given on cable (early _Cartoon Network's Toonami_). You could say I missed the boat, but I refused to believe that, so I got the DVDs.

Here:





In case you ever want to give 'em a chance, the entire series is available, even as a gift for your bro.
My recommendation is to find them as cheaply as possible. They were not remastered, and the quality is all over the place (opaque colors, yellowing, etc.). A true shame, considering the quality of the Japanese-sourced animation and coloring. Not to mention how highly-regarded the series is to many.
Very little of the extra content is worth your time. 
Apparently, later DVD releases aren't any better.


----------



## Waterhead (Jul 2, 2015)

I really enjoyed the reboot of this series. The art style, voice acting and fight scenes were done really well.


----------

